# CO2 newbie - help choosing kit for my 200 litre



## Tropical Simon (2 Dec 2014)

Since I joined here I've gone from just wanting a few nice plants to starting to use dry salts and now I think I really need a CO2 system.

I can't find anything for a 200 litre setup, the closest I got is the Fluval 88 kit (http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/fluval-pressurised-co2-kit-88-p-5378.html) but it only goes up to a 151 litre tank. Do people use 2x smaller kits or 1 large one or?

Is there anything similar that would suit my tank? I'd like something "complete" and simple really while I learn about it.


----------



## pepedopolous (2 Dec 2014)

What's your budget? If you really want CO2 those 88g kits are not worth it. At a push they're OK for Nano tanks but even then you will be buying replacement bottles very often. For 200 litres you should have a 2kg bottle or larger with a decent regulator and in-line atomiser.

I recommend spending a decent amount of money for quality kit, but you don't have to get an expensive brand like JBL, Dennerle etc. Try CO2art from the UK or us-aquaristik.de from Germany.


P


----------



## Tropical Simon (2 Dec 2014)

Thanks I'll have a read. My budget is a  real max of this http://www.swelluk.com/aquarium/co2...nt-32/co2-sets-195/jbl-u401-co2-set-6555.html what do you think to it?


----------



## tim (2 Dec 2014)

http://www.co2art.co.uk/products/aquarium-co2-dual-stage-regulator-and-solenoid-magnetic-valve has had good reviews from a few members on here, use co2 fire extinguishers or rent pub style bottles for gas supply, I get through 2kg gas every 6-8 weeks on my 180 ltr tank, the disposable jbl set up won't last long and the 88g setup would maybe last you a couple of days.


----------



## Tropical Simon (2 Dec 2014)

It's all looking very complicated - I'm a bit in over my head at the moment so I think I will do some reading for a bit longer.


----------



## tim (2 Dec 2014)

It's well worth exercising some patience and having a good read of some of the tutorials and sticky threads re co2, when you feel you have a good grasp of it you'll save a fortune.


----------



## pepedopolous (3 Dec 2014)

Hi,

With the disposable JBL kit you linked to, again it's only a 500g bottle that will need replacing a lot and it ain't cheap. For £130 you can get something that will last you as you grow in the hobby. Plus the 'Tornado' diffuser in that kit is a real eyesore. Be patient, save and look at the 'smaller' brands like CO2art, us-aquaristikshop.

P


----------



## Sacha (3 Dec 2014)

Your shopping list: 


Dual Gauge Regulator with integrated Solenoid and needle valve (£80ish for a decent one that won't blow up) 

2KG Fire extinguisher (£23 from eBay) 

co2 Tube (£2)

bubble counter (£7 for a decent one that won't break) 

drop checker (£8)

Check valve(s) (£3)

4dkh water + bromo colouring+ co2 indicator solution (£6)

diffuser/ atomizer (£15 for a half- decent one) 

a timer plug. 

I put all this together for £141.43 at the time that I bought my first Co2 set- up.


----------



## ian_m (3 Dec 2014)

You need to read this.
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/fire-extinguisher-co2.266/

I pay £10 for a 2Kg FE and it lasts 100days odd on my 180litre tank.


----------

